# Walgreens is getting their Halloween stuff out



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

But maybe? Lol it's a must (if you don't want hallow-weiners bighting at your neck. I wasn't impressed with walgreens last year. There prices went up. Just imagine how much they'll be this year with all the truck drivers and such.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

They're almost finished building a Walgreen's in our little town. If they finish in time, It will be fun just to see what they have even if I don't buy anything. My son and I like to look at the Halloween stuff in the stores, although we usually don't buy anything. Last year we had to go out of town to look.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey, I LOVE Walgreens for Halloween stuff! The ones in my area put out more than Wally-Mart (yuck) and have some pretty nifty things. You can always count on them to have large tombstones for cheap, lots of different lights and tons of small stuff that I just HAVE to have.

I was just in one this morning, and they had nothing out. But they don't have the overhead storage shelves like some of the stores do, so they may have it all in the back room.

School starts back here around August 25, so I'm going to be waiting impatiently for the stores to start putting stuff out!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Hey, I LOVE Walgreens for Halloween stuff! The ones in my area put out more than Wally-Mart (yuck) and have some pretty nifty things. You can always count on them to have large tombstones for cheap, lots of different lights and tons of small stuff that I just HAVE to have.
> 
> I was just in one this morning, and they had nothing out. But they don't have the overhead storage shelves like some of the stores do, so they may have it all in the back room.
> 
> School starts back here around August 25, so I'm going to be waiting impatiently for the stores to start putting stuff out!


Wow that's a late start on school for your hometown. Our kids go back August 18th. Which is like a week before. Hehehahanana.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

August 27th here.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

2 years ago i got some realistic shrunken heads and some good costumes for my actors


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Wow that's a late start on school for your hometown. Our kids go back August 18th. Which is like a week before. Hehehahanana.


Ours go back this coming Monday the 11th.......I think it is crazy.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Ours go back this coming Monday the 11th.......I think it is crazy.


 
I guess in away its nice because it seems to be a longer summer. Also Halloween props come out sooner.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

RRguy said:


> They're almost finished building a Walgreen's in our little town. If they finish in time, It will be fun just to see what they have even if I don't buy anything. My son and I like to look at the Halloween stuff in the stores, although we usually don't buy anything. Last year we had to go out of town to look.


Where are you west of Chicago? I thought the suburbs had Walgreens every other block? At least the do in the north burbs.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

my daughter works at our walgreens part time and said just candy now, but halloween stuff as soon as school starts.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine has an aisle full of discounted summer stuff, and school stuff on the other side. Every time I walk by I think "hurry up and sell that crap so we can move on!!"

IME, Walgreens gets some pretty good stuff in, unique anyway.


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

I bought a TON of stuff at Walgreens 75% off after Halloweeen last year. Lot's of makeup for a quarter each and a huge hanging pirate for 5 bucks and some other stuff. They had some cool things. I hope to go back after this year's Halloween and get more goodies. My wife likes it when I buy stuff AFTER the holiday!


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

I would agree fully with you on the wal-yuck. ever since they were not allowed to put a super-store in our area, it's like they sell cheap doller store stuff for holidays. the walgreens always has things you can't get at wal-mart.


----------



## funbag (Aug 12, 2007)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Wow that's a late start on school for your hometown. Our kids go back August 18th. Which is like a week before. Hehehahanana.



Dang that's early...Sept 2 for us... MI law says kids can't go back to school til after Labor Day.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Where are you west of Chicago? I thought the suburbs had Walgreens every other block? At least the do in the north burbs.


I don't live in the burbs. I live about 80 miles west of Chicago surrounded by cornfields.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

RRguy said:


> I don't live in the burbs. I live about 80 miles west of Chicago surrounded by cornfields.


Ok that explains it....I know the cornfields.


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

I went to Walgreens. Just candy and fall stuff. I went to another Walgreens. I did not see any fall stuff. Just Halloween candy.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

MobileMayhem said:


> I bought a TON of stuff at Walgreens 75% off after Halloweeen last year. Lot's of makeup for a quarter each and a huge hanging pirate for 5 bucks and some other stuff. They had some cool things. I hope to go back after this year's Halloween and get more goodies. My wife likes it when I buy stuff AFTER the holiday!


 
lol. don't we all? Checked out my local walgreens they had stuff! But nuthing I would get.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay, I just have to say that the subject of this thread was a horrible, horrible tease.  Without opening the thread, I stopped at Walgreens at lunch and was sorely disappointed. You can't say _"getting their *Halloween* stuff out"_, when you mean _"getting their *Autumn* stuff out"_. That's just plain mean. I feel violated.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry Haunted Host...I am gonna have to take a picture of the one here in town that actually does have some stuff out already... but the other 3 or 4 close to me don't...I can't figure it out,.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

My Walgreens has'nt put out squat yet.


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

Check out this link...

Michael-Myers.net • View topic - walgreens mm and jason freddy


----------



## magic8697 (Feb 12, 2008)

I was just at walgreens and they had some of the mini heads up harrys. 
A harry a witch and a monster. cant wait for halloween


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Our new Walgreens is finished & open for business. Unfortunately all they have so far is Halloween candy.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Yesterday my walgreens had a *few* things out. They were all up the school aisle on the highest shelf so I couldn't get exact details but they had some new stuff! I saw one Donna the Dead something or other. A couple grave breakers and stuff like that. I love the prices there, everything is VERY reasonable, even the grave breaker figures were ten bucks. This year they have a BLACK four foot tree with orange lighting for 19.99....*thinking*


----------



## MikeCuCu (Aug 27, 2007)

*walgreens*

All mine had out yesterday were some paper plates and napkins( Halloween)


They had an end cap with fall items

and Brach's Halloween candy!

I just had to pick up some Carmel apple candy corn to get me in the mood. 

and I prefer it over the reg. candy corn.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

I bought that candy corn last week and it was really good! My kid killed the bag quickly though. Last night I picked up the chocolate candy corn, it was good, but not as good as the apple.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

I've scored some pretty unique stuff at Walgreens. No one ever thinks to look there in our neighborhood because they all head over to Target and Wal-mart.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

chaos_thorn said:


> Check out this link...
> 
> Michael-Myers.net • View topic - walgreens mm and jason freddy


I so hope one of our walgreens gets those MM masks in. Dh is going as that, and they actually look pretty good compared to some of the "cheaper" MM masks I've seen online. A little work and it's definitely useable, but it's kind of up to DH. 



Shadow Mistress said:


> I've scored some pretty unique stuff at Walgreens. No one ever thinks to look there in our neighborhood because they all head over to Target and Wal-mart.


I KNOW! I freaking love walgreens just because they have such a great assortment of stuff for such a small store. I ALWAYS end up finding stuff there that you don't see anywhere else.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

Well school doesn't start till september 3rd here...soo we probably won't see halloween stuff for atleast a week


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

You know, I had an idea. I have two of the Gemmy Bulters. If I can get the MM mask at walgreens and can find a dark pair of coveralls, I may turn one of them into Michael Myers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Rats - as of yesterday mine was a no show for Hween loot.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Mine had some fun stuff. they had the animated skeleton's hand candy bowl thats at Michaels, some new ground breakers, a witch and a Frankenstein head lifter (like Head lifter Harry or whatever his name was), and little miniature animated freddys and jasons. Much like the Chucky they had last year. They also had the lighted black tree mentioned before and some other nifty lighted stuff. Nothing big out yet, sadly.

Couldn't really get a hold of anything, as I was in a hurry.
-Anthony


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Nothing here yet either, they were still moving out the summer stuff...a whole empty aisle...it must be coming soon!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I really hope that they make the Franky Head Lifter into a Lifesize figure. I looked on Gemmy's website and didnt' see the Franky Head Lifter, so I wonder who is making it. 






~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> Mine had some fun stuff. they had the animated skeleton's hand candy bowl thats at Michaels, some new ground breakers, a witch and a Frankenstein head lifter (like Head lifter Harry or whatever his name was), and little miniature animated freddys and jasons. Much like the Chucky they had last year. They also had the lighted black tree mentioned before and some other nifty lighted stuff. Nothing big out yet, sadly.
> 
> Couldn't really get a hold of anything, as I was in a hurry.
> -Anthony


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

prestonjjrtr said:


> I really hope that they make the Franky Head Lifter into a Lifesize figure. I looked on Gemmy's website and didnt' see the Franky Head Lifter, so I wonder who is making it.


 Well, PartyCity has a clown Headlifter this year, if i'm not mistaken. Check their site. I saw it on there.

-Anthony


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

I hit up a couple of Walgreens at lunch today, both had nothing but candy out.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Is the Headlifter Clown lifesize ? Do you have a pic or pricing ???




~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> Well, PartyCity has a clown Headlifter this year, if i'm not mistaken. Check their site. I saw it on there.
> 
> -Anthony


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Here's the link. He's Lifesized, and will be $150.
Heads Up Harry Clown 70in Halloween Party Electronics Effects - Party City

-Anthony


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Nothing at my local Walgreens today either. All the summer and back to school stuff was still out. They need to hurry up already!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Anthony. 

I just checked out the store locator and they are 80 miles from me. I hope someone else gets this or some store that will ship. 



~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> Here's the link. He's Lifesized, and will be $150.
> Heads Up Harry Clown 70in Halloween Party Electronics Effects - Party City
> 
> -Anthony


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

The local Walgreens has Halloween on the top shelves; the mini heads up harry, ground breakers @ $10 each, tombstones in various sizes, two types of gargoyles one static and the other with LED eyes, some cool looking cemetery signs, etc, etc.

Hard to see everything there as its all crammed on the top, but from what I could see, walgreens is gonna be on my list of places to shop!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my walgreens had a few tombstones and some smaller things, , like Herman said, on the top shelf. But at least it is started!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I diden't like Walgreens last year because I thought it was way over priced for some of the stuff they had there. I did check one out and I guess it's not so bad. I don't think there fully stocked yet but it will be fun to check back now and again.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

For those of you whose Walgreen's actually have stuff out, here's a coupon for $5 off your purchase of $20 or more. Today is the last day it's good for. I'm planning on at least buying some candy.
Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> I diden't like Walgreens last year because I thought it was way over priced for some of the stuff they had there. I did check one out and I guess it's not so bad. I don't think there fully stocked yet but it will be fun to check back now and again.


I've always thought their prices were decent but if it says 2/$10.00...you HAVE to buy that many or you won't get the cheaper prices. One thing I noticed is they don't up their prices like Big Lots does every year!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Ahhh, finally some Halloween stuff here locally! I picked up two $10 36" tombstones and one of the gargoyles. It was a miniature of the larger gargoyle at Sam's Club and for only $14. Geez, I go for a $1 Sunday paper and spend over $40 because of Halloween props.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I went to one of my local walgreens today. They did not have alot of stuff out but what they did have out was nice. I picked up two 12 foot hanging ghouls for 29.99 each. these things are big the heads are atleast a foot and a half tall. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love Walgreens for Halloween. I have gotten some decent tombstones there, as well as some mini pumpkins/flashing skulls for me desk at work. I will have to check out my local Walgreens!


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

voodoo willy said:


> I went to one of my local walgreens today. They did not have alot of stuff out but what they did have out was nice. I picked up two 12 foot hanging ghouls for 29.99 each. these things are big the heads are atleast a foot and a half tall. I'll post pics soon.




Make sure you go there AFTER Halloween too. They always make down their stuff to 75% off and always have stuff thee 2 weeks after. I got 2 of those big 30 dollar guys for 8 bucks each!


----------



## chaos_thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

My local Walgreens is starting to slowly stock more and more stuff. I managed to pick up an nice realistic looking skull for $5.99. I also borrowed their set up guide. 

For those of you who want a sneak peek at Walgreens full Halloween set up for this year, here you go!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Will have to stop by mine this week, they were just setting out fall decor last I looked.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm frustrated that my walgreens doesn't have anything yet.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, Chaos.

I love the look of the gargoyle in the first planogram picture (2nd row from bottom, 3rd item from left); I might have to buy a couple to use as 'greeters' at the door when I get my own house


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I picked up a Donna the Dead Headropper from walgreens yesterday for $15. She has a pretty creepy NEW soundtrack, she looks similar to the one sold last year- but she's wearing a veil and has purple gauze hanging from the bottom of the head. 

I put her on a smaller body, so now she's a Miniature Donna. Haha, I already had the Donna headropper from last year.  I'm so clever.
-Anthony


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I just stopped by a Walgreens on the way home from work, and NOTHING so far... but they do look to be clearing space.



I want them to hurry up!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

We have Halloween candy and when you drive by the store, they have two pyrimids of those plastic pumpkin candy holders in the windows.


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

I choose NOT to look at the sneak peek to wait for the surprise when I go to the store.

I never knew a drug store could be so popular!!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

I get few trick-or-treaters where I live, so I like to splurge on those who do come. One of the things I give is a $2 DVD containing two old horror/sci-fi movies that my Walgreens sells.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Im interested in buying the Donna The Dead head dropper, i think it sounds cool. I'll check and see if they have their stuff out yet today.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

My Walgreens finally got the gargoyles in. They had them in gray and also bronze color. They also got some test tubes with various bugs and creatures in them that are filled with slime. I asked about the animated hex that someone said they got for 69.99 and they did'nt have it. The manager was nice and called the other area stores and no one had it. Since its not even listed on their website, he said they could'nt even order it.


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

I just went to Walgreens and all they had were Halloween cards, candy and an empty aisle. You know those hooks they hang products on? The ones that have the tags with the names and prices on them? I read the tags on them and they said stuff like 'Halloween Feather Mask' and 'Jason Mask with Machete'. So they will be putting them up soon!  And I was just about to walk out of the store when I saw a bunch of gravestones!! Big ones!! New for this year!! I never noticed them when I walked into the store. So all they have is candy, cards and gravestones.

The gravestones were 10 bucks!! They were big, hard and 10 bucks. Must be pretty high quality ones.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG just went to Walgreens last night and STOCKED UP big time!!! Great Deals!!!
I got...
6 tombstones
skeleton grave bust
skeleton lights that play the theme to Halloween
2 bats
2 strobes w/ sound
Flying Grim Reaper
and a big candy bowl.... 
And I just realized I forgot to put the sound activated spider in my cart!! Guess I'll be heading back today ....lol 

Putting a pic up sorry the cats were investigating....lol


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

***nice cat***


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw just a few styrofoam pumpkins at our Walgreens a few days ago. I love Walgreens for other stuff though, so I'm sure I'll keep "visiting". I do think our Walgreens gets some awesome Halloween candy--they were the first out this year near me with Brach's Autumn Mix, which I hardly see ANYWHERE anymore.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

so my man told me that i can't go to walgreens til like november. He is banning me from walgreens, micheals, spirit, etc. 

Me being as awesome as I am, will be ignoring his ban.


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

I am going to go back and pick up one of the animated gaygoyles. Those are pretty cool.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Our local Walgreens has the Eerie Acres Cemetary and Haunted Realty signs that Spirit Halloween is selling for $24.99 each (!) for $10.00 each. They are kind of flimsy plastic, but they are clever and would look cute....at $10.00, NOT $24.99. At $24.99, I expect sturdy and real wood. 

Just a tip....


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

The two biggest ones in the back of your picture are a couple of the ones I saw at Walgreens. I never saw the other ones in your picture before. Are they also new this year?


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Shadow Mistress said:


> Our local Walgreens has the Eerie Acres Cemetary and Haunted Realty signs that Spirit Halloween is selling for $24.99 each (!) for $10.00 each. They are kind of flimsy plastic, but they are clever and would look cute....at $10.00, NOT $24.99. At $24.99, I expect sturdy and real wood.
> 
> Just a tip....


I could have sworn I saw one of the haunted realty signs at Michaels, but I don't remember their price....Sorry.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

VNO, I bought the same large stones you have, but don't recall the smaller ones. I'm really diggin those and will have to make a trip back this evening. My wallet thanks you.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

13ghosts said:


> I could have sworn I saw one of the haunted realty signs at Michaels, but I don't remember their price....Sorry.


I saw them at Michael's, too. They were $19.99.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

The Joker said:


> VNO, I bought the same large stones you have, but don't recall the smaller ones. I'm really diggin those and will have to make a trip back this evening. My wallet thanks you.



I'm such a bad influence...hehehe.....The small stones
are 2/$10...thats ok don't feel bad, I went back today and got my flying bat I forgot to put in my cart...then went to Spirit Halloween got the 6ft Jason and life size "creepy crawler" it's a girl that crawls on the ground, eyes light up white & has sound...really freaky looking...LOVE it!!!  Also got this other animatronic guy that head makes crackling noises and spins around & talks @ Party City....yes it was a VERY expensive day...


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

If your talking the Hexer (I think) prop, the demon looking guy in overalls kneeling on the ground whose head turns in a circle, popping / cracking sound and then starts shaking and cackling with LED flashing eyes, he's also at Walgreens for about $70.

Bt the way, Walgreens has Halloween lights for $4 each (string of 70) in orange, purple, green, and a mix of all 3. The green is the really good lime solid (not a point style) light bulb that I've been looking for to replace some I had on an animated tree that when I bought it were broken. It's been a near impossible color to find.

Unfortunately, the purple aren't the same way (solid, not point like). The ones that came on the tree match the greens as same type (whole bulb is kind of a purple and not see-through) and are a great, bright purple. The purple at Walgreens are the see-through bulb tight that while more deep purple are only a single point light rather than the whole real bulb and way inferior to the originals that were on the tree. I really wish I could find them, but for now at least the green is taken care of.

The tree is a 7' with animated arms that is outlined in lights (purple for body, green for eyes / teeth) that I got at something like a J.C. Penny's years ago for $40 on sale. Even though a lot of bulbs were broken when I got it home (poor packing), I still thought was a nice deal. Just love the original lights on it and have always wanted to find replacements.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> I picked up a Donna the Dead Headropper from walgreens yesterday for $15. She has a pretty creepy NEW soundtrack, she looks similar to the one sold last year- but she's wearing a veil and has purple gauze hanging from the bottom of the head.
> 
> I put her on a smaller body, so now she's a Miniature Donna. Haha, I already had the Donna headropper from last year.  I'm so clever.
> -Anthony


 
Anthony,
I saw her but she wasen't working so I diden't get to see her in action. I'm thinking about going back and getting her. Man, I love all your prop ideas. They are awesome and get me in trouble.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

Good to know about the donna the dead dropper. I saw her at micheales for like 25 bucks.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I went and bought some of the tombstones today for filler and a 4 ft black tree with lights.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

the walgreens near me sucks hard.
only a few props/lights/what-nots.
gotta go to a few others to see
what they have in stock. whoopee.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

sumrtym said:


> If your talking the Hexer (I think) prop, the demon looking guy in overalls kneeling on the ground whose head turns in a circle, popping / cracking sound and then starts shaking and cackling with LED flashing eyes, he's also at Walgreens for about $70.


Yep I guess that's the same one...I payed $99 @ Party City...didn't have anything like that at my Walgreens...And the funny part was the manager said he "wasn't allowed to sell it yet" till the district managers came into his store to check out his set up ....weird...you would think they would want to make a sale...so I pre-paid it and have to pick it up Thursday night....strange


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Grats on the purchase VNOMISS. Lifesize props like that aren't really my thing, but far and away I think it's the neatest I've seen this year.


----------

